# Maple Built Ins



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are some built ins we just finished up. Made of Maple. We did not do the finish. It was done a budget at the end of an addition we were finishing up. 

My original design called for four smaller doors on the bottom and three dividers on the top, but the homeowner wanted it this way.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Smaller doors would have made the room look a tad larger probably but I still like it the way it is. Glass doors on top would have set it off nice but no money no dice, can't be helped. Proportions look good and it's pleasing to the eye. The mantle ties them together nicely and the stain blends with the floor very well. Nice job.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice job on the cabinets.

Another TV above the fireplace. This should be banned. OK that may be a little strong but they'll figure it out after watching TV for a while.

Brad


----------



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

bb71 said:


> Very nice job on the cabinets.
> 
> Another TV above the fireplace. This should be banned. OK that may be a little strong but they'll figure it out after watching TV for a while.
> 
> Brad


It was supposed to be a mirror, but the husband finally won the argument.

What is wrong with the TV over the fireplace?


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its way too high. TVs should be at a level where your eye (when seated) hits the upper 1/2 of the viewing area. Otherwise your neck and head are tilted up. Not good for the neck over time and can lead to permanent strain. Same goes for your computer monitor. My buddy is an Ergonomist. He's helped my wife out around the house with different things as she has chronic neck pain from an accident. Lowering the TV was one of those things.

TV is not in place yet in the photos but I was unable to convince my last customer of this...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/cabinets-mantle-15802/ 

Brad


----------



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

I see. I can see your point. However, I have my TV mounted over my fireplace and it actually is much more comfortable to watch. The room is set up kind of awkwardly and the only other place it could be would be on a corner stand. Then I would constantly have my head turned sideways to watch the tv. That would annoy the crap out of me. 

I'm doing more and more of the tv over the fireplace thing, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's right. It's what people want now, so that's what they get. :yes:


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I do lots over the mantle as well. With some of them thats the only place as it sounds like in your case. I always make the customer aware and why.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

bb71 said:


> Its way too high. TVs should be at a level where your eye (when seated) hits the upper 1/2 of the viewing area. Otherwise your neck and head are tilted up. Not good for the neck over time and can lead to permanent strain. Same goes for your computer monitor. My buddy is an Ergonomist. He's helped my wife out around the house with different things as she has chronic neck pain from an accident. Lowering the TV was one of those things.
> 
> TV is not in place yet in the photos but I was unable to convince my last customer of this...
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/cabinets-mantle-15802/
> ...


 atleast your vision isn't impaired by coffee table junk. 


looks awsome. what stain did you use?


----------



## slowsol (Dec 26, 2009)

cowboy dan said:


> atleast your vision isn't impaired by coffee table junk.
> 
> 
> looks awsome. what stain did you use?


We had our painter stain them. I think he used an Old Masters mix to try and match the rest of cabs we installed in the kitchen.


----------



## michaeld (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, really nice finish carpentry work on high-end homes and have built many units like these. I would rather have a painter do the finish work like you have done here.


----------



## classic design (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it looks great. The built in works well with the room and you did a great job with the design. Please come check out some designs at www.classicdesignandmore.com 

There is a picture of a built in done custom and I would love your opinion.
Thanks


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice work. I like how you brought it together with the mantle. Simple, but eloquent. And something had to go in that space, why not a flat-screen?


----------

